# Lightroom Mobile (ios) File Names?



## LarryN46 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mobile Operating System: ios
Desktop Operating System: MacOS High Sierra
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): 7.0.1

I thought this would be an easy thing to find but I can't find out how LR Mobile names the photos it takes with the iPhone camera and, more importantly, is there any way to change that?

Thanks.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Nov 28, 2017)

You can't change it in Lightroom mobile, but you can change it in Lightroom Classic if you have a synched catalog. The changes will sync back to Lightroom Mobile if you do that.


----------

